# Maxima Brake booster for B14



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I read that its possible to use a Maxima brake booster on a B14
BUT it didn't say what years are compatible.
Anybody here done this ?
Any input on years that might fit.
I did search and cant find an answer.
Thanks.


----------

